# Stihl MS 440, 460 or 660



## henryfaber (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi to all,
hope not boterering, but I'm still unconvinced what to buy. 
Already have a 200, 026 and a 361. Since my 026 is very aged, I'm looking forward to buy another saw for bigger trees, cause the 361 is already a substitute for the 026 (cutting firewood, felling softwood).
The 361 sometimes is a bit weak, especially with a bigger bar. (But still does it's work) 

What would you suggest for a non professional, who is no HULK. There a several guys talking of technical problems with the 460 and even the 660 (bearing shells, crankshaft). So, is there a suggestion of someone who knows? 
Am I right, the 440 is NOT mentionable stronger than the 361.
thanx


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 28, 2011)

IDK about the 440 vs 361, but i say get you an older 046 and be done.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 28, 2011)

There's a good difference in power for not much more weight with the 440. A 460 is another lb heavier and a 660 is 3 more lb. Are you buying new or used?


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 28, 2011)

henryfaber said:


> Hi to all,
> hope not boterering, but I'm still unconvinced what to buy.
> Already have a 200, 026 and a 361. Since my 026 is very aged, I'm looking forward to buy another saw for bigger trees, cause the 361 is already a substitute for the 026 (cutting firewood, felling softwood).
> The 361 sometimes is a bit weak, especially with a bigger bar. (But still does it's work)
> ...



I'm reading between the lines here, but if you are not a "HULK," as you say, avoid the 660. There are strengths and weaknesses to every saw line. I wouldn't get very worried about so-called technical problems with the 460 or 660. They are longtime and repeatedly proven models. 

The 440/441 IS stronger than the 361. Absolutely. If you like your 361 for general work, my advice would be to pick up a lightly used 460. Put a 25 or 28 inch B&C on it, and put it in BIG wood. If you put a 361 w/20 inch B&C and a 460 w/25 inch B&C in 18 inch wood, they'll be pretty much the same timewise, though the 460 will be significantly heavier. The 460 won't outperform the 361 until you get into bigger wood. Then the superior grunt/torque of the 460 will allow it shine.


----------



## jbighump (Nov 28, 2011)

ive only ran a 361 for 1 cut and it was strong but the 440 and 460 i have is definitely stronger especially in bigger wood... the reason u hear problems with the bigger saws is they are used hard commercialy,,, i have both and prefer the 460 :msp_wink:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 28, 2011)

Everyone should have a 460.


----------



## K&L Landscaping (Nov 28, 2011)

How about a MS441 M-Tronic? I have all 3 saws that you're considering and IMO the 441 would be the most user friendly. They are all GREAT saws that serve a different purpose, that's all. I enjoy using all 3 but from the sound of your post I don't think the 460 or 660 would be the best investment.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 28, 2011)

K&L Landscaping said:


> How about a MS441 M-Tronic? I have all 3 saws that you're considering and IMO the 441 would be the most user friendly. They are all GREAT saws that serve a different purpose, that's all. I enjoy using all 3 but from the sound of your post I don't think the 460 or 660 would be the best investment.



Hey, that's not fair! He mentioned the 440, not the 441M-Tronic!!!! :msp_biggrin: :msp_biggrin: :msp_biggrin:


----------



## K&L Landscaping (Nov 28, 2011)

StihlyinEly said:


> Hey, that's not fair! He mentioned the 440, not the 441M-Tronic!!!! :msp_biggrin: :msp_biggrin: :msp_biggrin:



haha...leave it up to me to screw everything up! :redface:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 28, 2011)

K&L Landscaping said:


> haha...leave it up to me to screw everything up! :redface:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 28, 2011)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Nov 28, 2011)

The 440 is a more powerful saw than the 361 and there is'nt much weight difference as mentioned above. The 440 may leave your 361 sitting on the shelf. 

I would jump to the 460 myself. More power than the 440 and as far as the problems with the 460 you're speaking of I would'nt worry about that too much. They are just as reliable as the 440 and are falling more timber than probably any other design of saw out there. Get the 460 and open the muffler and you will be well pleased!


----------



## K&L Landscaping (Nov 28, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:




Nice saw indeed! I'm trying to decide between this one or a 576XP or maybe even a 390XP for my next purchase.


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 28, 2011)

I've got a 361, 044 and 046 (stock) and 460. I'm an old fart and not near as strong as I once was, but if I were you I would go with a MS 460 and make sure to have them put a dual port front muffler cover on it or do a basic muffler mod on it as all new saws come choked down from the factory due to epa regs. Put either a 25 or 28" bar on the 460 and they are very manageable. You will see a major gain in performance over the 361. I sold my 660 and bought the 460 and couldn't be happier. I haven't ran one, but I'd sure give the 441 M-Tronic a close look, they are getting great reviews on here by guys who use them, supposed to be extremely smooth, strong runners, and great on fuel useage. I came really close to buying a really clean 441 Saturday for 400.00, it's still weighing heavy on my mind.


----------



## jbighump (Nov 28, 2011)

if i came across a deal like that indiansprings it would be weighing heavy on my arm,,,i would snatch up a deal like that in a heartbeat


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Nov 28, 2011)

henryfaber said:


> Hi to all,
> hope not boterering, but I'm still unconvinced what to buy.
> Already have a 200, 026 and a 361. Since my 026 is very aged, I'm looking forward to buy another saw for bigger trees, cause the 361 is already a substitute for the 026 (cutting firewood, felling softwood).
> The 361 sometimes is a bit weak, especially with a bigger bar. (But still does it's work)
> ...



Hey henryfaber,

If you want power, git the 660. Sure it's a heavier saw, but 3 pounds aint that big a deal...and the power of the 660 is legendary. Run one with a long bar burried and see what 5.6 cubes is all about. Plus, add a Stihl Rollomatic ES SuperLight bar and she will have a pretty good balance that won't wear ya out by compensating for a long bar. 28" is great, 32" is awesome. 36" is getting kinda long unless you really need that much bar. 
Step up to the plate on this one Brother, and don't look back. The 440 and the 460 are GREAT saws (we have 'em too)...but for a big step up from the 361 ya need more power for the money yer gonna spend. 

Send pics after ya get the 660 home...Arborist Site Rules...No pics, it didn't happen...

Good Luck and Saw Safe


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2011)

:hmm3grin2orange:

Newest MS440, original MS440, MS460


----------



## zogger (Nov 28, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



--there ya go, fixed that for you....


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 28, 2011)

Everyone should have a 372xp.


----------



## justtools (Nov 28, 2011)

For what you are doing. A 044 or ms440 would be my choice. ALOT more power than the 361. I have all 3 saws mentioned and the 044 seems like the first choice for me anytime I cut. It is just a little more nimble than the 046. And not that much heavier than the 361, Good luck with your choice


----------



## justtools (Nov 28, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Everyone should have a 372xp.



I Agree with that. I have a 372 but always seem to grab my 044 over all the other saws i own.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have all 3 aswell and the 660 is big for sure. I love the 660 on the landing or blocking big firewood but it is heavy. I would recomend you run them all and see.


----------



## howellhandmade (Nov 28, 2011)

Brad, don't the bottoms of those saws get all scratched up sitting unprotected on those rough bricks like that? Ought to have doilies for them.


----------



## porsche965 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think that the 372 or 440 will have you, at times, wishing for a bit more power. A 460 Dual Port or 441 M-Tronic you will not.


----------



## young (Nov 28, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



and one of these


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 28, 2011)

I have an older 272xp and a newer 460 and I think they are both excellent big/mid sized saws. My 74 year old dad runs his 660 most of the time and he loves it. All of the saws you are thinking about are very nice, what kind/size trees do you think you will be cutting. Or do you just want a bigger saw. Thats ok if you do, Heck I am waiting for a 2101 husky so I can mount up a 42" bar and go cut a christmas tree.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2011)

young said:


> and one of these



+1


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2011)

Did someone say 372?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 28, 2011)

You feeling ok Blstihlnelling? :msp_scared:


----------



## young (Nov 28, 2011)

when the title of the thread become *Husqvarna 372, 390 or 395*.

ahemm need a pic of a 395. you listening komatsuvarna??? :jester::jester:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 28, 2011)

young said:


> when the title of the thread become *Husqvarna 372, 390 or 395*.
> 
> ahemm need a pic of a 395. you listening komatsuvarna??? :jester::jester:








HUH??


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> You feeling ok Blstihlnelling? :msp_scared:



Never felt better


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't appear to be having an identity crisis do I?:tongue2:


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's Durands saw before it was his.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## young (Nov 28, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> HUH??



just wanted you to post a picture of your 395 :msp_razz:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Nov 28, 2011)

Up to a 28'' bar its hard to beat a 441C Wrap model,it has a lot going for it.
No tune
Good AV
Fuel sipper
High out put oiler
Twin bumper spikes
Roller chain catcher
Good torque and power
Good filter system
Easy start system
Likes a muff modd
Cant go wrong


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 28, 2011)

young said:


> just wanted you to post a picture of your 395 :msp_razz:



I got it for him. I feel like such a saw slut. Posting all these pictures of everybody elses saws that I used to have.


----------



## young (Nov 28, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I got it for him. I feel like such a saw slut. Posting all these pictures of everybody elses saws that I used to have.



more like a saw pimp haha.


----------



## young (Nov 28, 2011)

Stihlman441 said:


> Up to a 28'' bar its hard to beat a 441C Wrap model,it has a lot going for it.
> No tune
> Good AV
> Fuel sipper
> ...



say the same thing about 576AT


----------



## jdc123 (Nov 28, 2011)

There's a lot of folks on here that know more about this than I do, but I think the 440 is the greatest thing since sliced bread!


----------



## Man of $tihl (Nov 28, 2011)

I have never owned a 460 but have owned a 660 and a 440. I use the 440 for everything. I love the 70cc class saw. (372 's are great also)


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 28, 2011)

Did you say you use a 440 to slice bread?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Nov 28, 2011)

Good saw. 





Great Saw





Best Saw ever


----------



## Stihlman441 (Nov 28, 2011)

This vid may help,stock 441,ported 441 CM-Tronic,stock 460 dual port muff all with same 20'' bar and chain in soft wood.
[video=youtube;epG-kuAGRyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epG-kuAGRyI[/video]

Then stock 460 dual port muff,ported 441C M-Tronic,660 BB Kit dual port muff,ported 660 all with same 28'' bar and chain in hard wood.
Interesting
[video=youtube;Z3DoQd_Otp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3DoQd_Otp0[/video]


----------



## Smittysrepair (Nov 28, 2011)

Just my 2 cents. But I say go with an MS460 with a dual port muffler or a muffler mod. And if you are thinking you need a saw as strong as a MS660. I still say buy a MS460 then just go ahead and send it to one of the guys on here like tlandrum2002, mastermind, simonizer, blsnelling, RiverRat2, or Stumpys Customs just to name a few of the talented porters. After one of them gets done with it you will swear you have one mean a** MS660 without the extra weight. I don't know what size bar you plan on running. But personally for what I cut and for my height I run a 25'' B&C with an 8 pin sprocket. And let me tell you going from stock to a Terry Landrum special is a night and day difference. These saws are nice as is but after Terry got done with it, myself and everyone else that has run it have been amazed.
View attachment 208987


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Nov 28, 2011)

A few of me saws for the Mix. I couldn't resist :tongue2: View attachment 208997


----------



## jdc123 (Nov 28, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Did you say you use a 440 to slice bread?



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## henryfaber (Nov 29, 2011)

*Thank you guys*

overwhelming how many good responses to my "problem".
Really appreciate your suggestions.
You may call me a wimp, but for me the 660 seems to be a bit oversized. 
Although I'd love to call one my own 

maybe I should consider again while having:wink2: a beer or two


----------



## saw dog (Nov 29, 2011)

*Saw decisipn*

Hi
I would go with the 460R, that is the 3/4 wrap handle version of the 460. You gain a high output oiler, extended clutch cover w/ roller chain catcher & chip deflecter, duel dogs & 3/4 wrap handle all for about $50 more money than the straight 460. You will not be disapoited with this saw, best allround saw I have ever wsed. Safe cutting all.


----------



## Big Saw man (Jan 6, 2013)

Maybe one of you Stihl guys can help me...Up front im a Husky fan, but I do have a 660 and a 440 mags...I buy most of my saws used...My 440 was new, Ihave used it alot for 3 years..This summer I bought a good used 385xp and a rough, real rough 65 special..The 385 smoked my 2006 660..And the 65 is hands down way over the 440..Its the best deal I ever got on a say $125, and I ran it all summer...I like the feel of the Stihl, just feels good..I hear people talking about dual port mufflers? I had some saws stolen one was a newer 65Xtorq, replaced with 372..Replaced my 395xp..Did not replace 357xp ordered a new 660m...Want to see how good a fresh one is.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Jan 7, 2013)

Old thread but a good one. Im also looking into upgrading from my 361. Had a job recently where the ole 18" bar and 59cc's just werent cuttin it, get it? Cuttin it! Ha what a knee slapper lol. Anyways looks like its pretty much a toss up between 440 441 - 460. Was in the local shop today and the biggest saw they had out was the 362, what is the price range for a 441-460? Ive checked ebay but not a lot shipping to canada and I really dont wanna get burned on a $700+ buy.


----------



## Big Saw man (Jan 7, 2013)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Old thread but a good one. Im also looking into upgrading from my 361. Had a job recently where the ole 18" bar and 59cc's just werent cuttin it, get it? Cuttin it! Ha what a knee slapper lol. Anyways looks like its pretty much a toss up between 440 441 - 460. Was in the local shop today and the biggest saw they had out was the 362, what is the price range for a 441-460? Ive checked ebay but not a lot shipping to canada and I really dont wanna get burned on a $700+ buy.



Not sure Canada, I got my new 660mag from Koeing in Ohio...25'' bar for $1026...Priced local for $1173 660 25'', $1026 for 460 25'' dont recall on 440 and 441, do recall older 440 was $70 dollars more than the 441...Seens they dropped the 440, when the 441 took its place and the people raised a stink and they brought it back....The 440 and 660 considered dirty saws to the new 441...Hushy are dropping the 3 series saws for the new 5 series, clean computer set saws...Only one I have had my hands on was a 562xp ran great, the owner said its ok but has had it back to shop once? I have 2 old Pouland saws a 5200 and a 4200, they were Husky saws before Husky was in this neck of the woods...No chain brakes from 1980 and 1981, both still run and cut good...New and high tech is not allways better...


----------

